# K&J Pygmies Isabella !!! Day 148 in LABOR!! :)



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

My first kiddos of the year are going to be from my first registered doe, K&J Pygmies Isabella!  :leap: :clap:  

She's my girl    Love her to death, she's such a sweetheart. Her FF she kidded with triplets, and she's HUGE this time! Just as big, if not bigger, than last time! Praying desperately for an easy kidding.

She is expecting my first set of kids from 2xGCH Beech Creek Elite At-Apach. Pach lived down south for most of his life, soaking up the sun and winning pretty ribbons! He also sired about 32 kids while in Florida.... Plus a ton more that have not been registered!

Would just love a doeling, but will take healthy kids with an easy delivery...That would mean more to me than the world right now.

She's due around Feb 3 (lost the dates when my phone got replaced :doh: ) 

So anxious to see what I get as she is HUGE!!! (Bigger than when she had her massive trips 2 years ago!)


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: K&J Pygmies Isabella !!!*

what a great combination...He is so beautiful~~!! look at that beard...

praying for an easy deliver and lots of :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: K&J Pygmies Isabella !!!*

Wow Tara...I hope you get some gorgeous carmel doelings! Prayers for a healthy delivery!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: K&J Pygmies Isabella !!!*

How very exciting! Can't wait to see what you get - and definitely praying for an easy delivery!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: K&J Pygmies Isabella !!!*

:leap: COngrats!! I can't wait to see what you get!! Praying for a safe easy kidding for you! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: K&J Pygmies Isabella !!!*

I agree ..very nice.... :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: K&J Pygmies Isabella !!!*

Shes a cutie!!

I pray for a healthy and fast kidding...and maybe a doe or 2 thrown in


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: K&J Pygmies Isabella !!!*

Thank you all! :hug: She is a very special doe and this is a very special breeding.

Day 135 piccies!  She's ALOT bigger in person...So I guess I get the 3-D effect while y'all get the 2-D affect.  :shades: She's also been on a hay only diet lately :slapfloor:

Guesses??!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: K&J Pygmies Isabella !!! Day 135!*

Very pretty couple. Cant wait to see the babies. Hope she has that doe for you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: K&J Pygmies Isabella !!! Day 135!*

she is a cute thing -- cant wait to see what she has for you


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: K&J Pygmies Isabella !!! Day 135!*

Thanks!  Her kiddos are SUPER feisty! They are always kicking and moving! This was taken the day after the others.

Usually she is deep but those kids keep moving them, so some days she'll carry closer to the ground. Any crazy guesses?!

I think she'll have a foal! :ROFL:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: K&J Pygmies Isabella !!! NEW PICTURES! Day 138!*

hmmm.... maybe TWO foals :slapfloor:

I'm gonna guess at least triplets. :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: K&J Pygmies Isabella !!! NEW PICTURES! Day 138!*

LOL now she'd look kinda funny with a foal, hehe, but guessing I'd say 2-3. She's a pretty girl!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: K&J Pygmies Isabella !!! NEW PICTURES! Day 138!*

I would say expect nothing but beautiful babies hlala:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: K&J Pygmies Isabella !!! NEW PICTURES! Day 138!*

Wow! That is SOME belly... good luck


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: K&J Pygmies Isabella !!! Day 143! *

Thanks everyone for all the kind words! :hug:

She's day 143 today! And of course she's due the week Ohio has the WORST snow/ice storm of the winter.... :help: :doh: I had a doe kid last year during the worst storm as well. Guess I have good timing?

Hopefully she waits it out till next week!! ray:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: K&J Pygmies Isabella !!! Day 143! *

I just checked on Isabella tonight and oh my! She is SUPER swollen and is loosing her plug! Looks like kids soon! Probably near her 145 date! :dance: :wahoo:

I'm so thankful for the nice, warm kidding pen! Will get pictures tomorrow (it's sleeting very heavily right now).


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: K&J Pygmies Isabella !!! Day 143! *

yay!!!! :leap: Can't wait to see the baby ottomans!! :ROFL:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: K&J Pygmies Isabella !!! Day 143! *

Isabellas in labor!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: K&J Pygmies Isabella !!! Day 143! *

OMG!!! Good Luck...sending positive energy your way. let us know..praying for healthy babies...PICS~~!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:leap: whooo hoooo keep us posted!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Yay, can't wait to hear news and pics. I'm still running on a High from my doe's kidding at 2:15 this morning. Hehehe


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

GOOD LUCK AND KEEP US ALL UPDATED!!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

She's progressing slowly.... She lost her plug and has been having mild contractions and will cry out at random times. She's munching on her hay somewhat, but isn't comfy (who would be with that belly!) She's been sitting like a dog for the past hour or so.

In fact when I went to check on her, she had head tucked in to her belly and I couldn't see her breathing, so I flipped out and finally she moved really sleepily and I recieved a dirty look... :doh: Whoops!

She's starting to swell and the kids are moving down to the birth canal. NO ligs!! Looks like I'm going to be in for a LONNNG night! :coffee2:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hugs and prayers for a healthy, happy delivery!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

How exciting! Do you have your coffee made? Keep us posted!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

we have serious labor now! Getting the official pre-kidding discharge!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww Congrats and hoping for a safe and easy kidding for your girl! I can't wait to hear how it goes and see some pics!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

WooooHoooo! Good luck!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

how is everyone....I can't wait to see them...I love kidding season :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any babies yet?


----------

